# منتدي vb 3.6 منزوع كود التبليغ بواسطة فريق scriptmafia



## Yes_Or_No (12 يونيو 2006)

*منتدي vb 3.6 منزوع كود التبليغ بواسطة فريق scriptmafia*

*مرحبببببببببببببببببببببببا *

*لقد وصلت النسخه الجديده البيتا منزوعه كود *
*التبليغ هنا للتحميل مجانا *


*الأصداره 3.6.0 بيتا 1 منزوعه كود التبليغ بواسطة فريق scriptmafia

رابط التحميل
**http://rapidshare.de/files/22773214/VB_3-60_Beta_1.rar.html*
*او
**http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CW72IJZ6*​


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*انا متابع اخبار البيتا, و الان نزلت البيتا الثانية... لكن اعتقد انه الافضل ان اجربها على اللوكال و ننتظر النسخة الكاملة...*


----------

